# Ariens ST24 (920014) makes a snap/clunk noise when engaging the auger?



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys so I was fixing the blower and noticed this...it makes a clunk noise and realized it always made this noise... I adjusted a belt a bit but same noise...


The blower operates fine but anybody else notice this?

thanks

-:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Why don't you post a vid of this clunking noise. because we don't know where it is coming from. and you did not say.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT could be from the engagement/disengagement of the belt.


----------



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Why don't you post a vid of this clunking noise. because we don't know where it is coming from. and you did not say.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


:wavetowel2::wavetowel2::wavetowel2:

good call lol 

ill make one later today and post it....

it is coming from the right side of the blower as soon as you press the auger lever and it engages it a "thump" style noise...

:blush::blush:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When I engage the auger clutch on my machine there is a noise and vibration from the right side that is momentary on engagement. It has always been there and much stronger than a single belt machine. I put it down to the twin auger belts engaging much more aggressively than a single belt. This year I noticed it a little more and decided to take a look.

I took off the plastic belt guard (no dust visible in the area) and engaged the auger clutch. The belt engaged abruptly and flapped a bit. I adjusted the belt tensioner pulley to move it closer to the belt to reduce slack. The auger clutch operates more smoothly and the belt flap (probable cause of vibration) is significantly reduced and the vibration is just about normal for a strong engine with good belt(s).

Perhaps tightening the belt will fix or reduce your concern as well. Good luck.


----------

